# MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM CANADA



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS.
;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-7Z7aJ8SFM


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you to


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Merry Christmas from North of TO


HoLiDaYs StArT NeXt WeEk 8)


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas from Northern California.


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

LOL! Too funny.....

Had to share this on facebook...


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Merry Christmas from Central Indiana!!!


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

May your holidays be filled with love, laughter and joy... Merry Christmas from Central Ohio


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

LOL! 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

That made me laugh. Happy holidays to you All!


----------



## Boonesmommy (Nov 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas from Northern California as well ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

WISHING YOU ALL A MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM BERKSHIRE IN THE UK.


Had a fantastic whizz with the Surrey Vizslas yesterday, finished off with mulled wine and mince pies. Wonderful to see 20 vizslas, one Gt Dane and a terrior having a ball, and such great people.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Merry Christmas!
and
Happy Holidays!


----------

